# [Sammelthread] F1 2018



## MrSonii (15. Mai 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spiel:* F1 2018
*Erscheinungsdatum:* 24. August 2018
*Entwickler:* Codemasters

 Offizielle Ankündigung

 Unterstützte Lenkräder 

*Features*

 Noch umfangreichere Karriere als in F1 2017 für tiefere Immersion
 Mehr Klassische Fahrzeuge als in F1 2017
 ERS Management: 5 Modi: None, Low, Medium, Overtake, Hotlap im Heads-Up-Display
 ERS ist ein weiteres neues Gebiet im Forschungsbaum
 Verbesserte KI: Bessere Kampflinie
 Verbesserte Physik: Bis zu 1000Hz Update Rate bei Dingen wie Aufhängung
 Verbessertes Lighting 
 Cockpit-Sicht: Es gibt die Option die mittlere Säule des Halo in der Cockpit-Ansicht
 Neues Interview System: 
      - Auswirkungen auf die gesamte Karriere
      - Zeitdruck in den Interviews
      - Verschiedene Antwortmöglichkeiten
      - Sportsmanship vs Showmanship: Antworten ändern diese Werte, hat verschiedene Auswirkungen: Teams suchen Fahrer mit z.B. hohem Sportsmanship etc.
 Verbesserte Cutscenes 
 Neue Verträge:
      - bis zu 3 Wechsel/ Anfragen an Teams (auch eigenes) pro Saison möglich
      - Teams haben ihre Vorlieben
      - Es gibt nun Vertrag-Perks um einen besseren Vertrag auszuhandeln
 Rivalen sind ausgearbeiteter: Teammitglied + ein selbst wählbarer Rivale
 Überarbeitete Forschung/ Entwicklung in der Karriere:
      - Man sieht nicht von Anfang an den gesamten Tech-Baum
      - Die Forschung kann an zufälligen Punkten (nach einer zufälligen Anzahl an Saisons, mehrfach in der Karriere) zurückgesetzt werden: Teilweise können bestimmte Bereiche der Forschung sich für eine kommende Saison ändern um "Regeländerungen" zwischen Saisons zu simulieren
      - Man kann Forschungspunkte ausgeben um gegen die Regeländerung zu stimmen/ die Performance in dem Bereich zu behalten 
 Forschung, Interviews und Verträge hängen alle zusammen und beeinflussen sich gegenseitig

*Classic Cars *
 Blog-Post zu den Classic Cars 

NEW CLASSIC CARS:

1970s and Early 1980s:
1972 Lotus 72D
1976 Ferrari 312 T2
1976 McLaren M23D
1978 Lotus 79
1979 Ferrari 312 T4
1982 McLaren MP4/1B
 2009 Brawn BGP-001
 2003 Williams FW25

Bereits aus 2017:


Spoiler



Returning from F1 2017

2010 Red Bull RB6
2008 McLaren MP4-23
2007 Ferrari F 2007
2006 Renault R26
2004 Ferrari F2004
2002 Ferrari F2002
1998 McLaren MP4-13
1996 Williams FW18
1995 Ferrari 412T2
1992 Williams FW14
1991 McLaren MP4/6
1988 McLaren MP4/4




Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bk1FntYSFqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chaotium (15. Mai 2018)

Ein Karriere Modus wie in F12006 oder Championchip wäre toll


----------



## onlygaming (16. Mai 2018)

Eine Problemlose Entwicklung wäre nice, Threshold berichtete das er (glaube) in Saison 5 ist und bei seinem Wagen immernoch keine signifikanten Verbesserungen seitens der WM Position des Teams, und wenn das Team über 5 Saison nicht voran kommt, wofür spielt man dann da?^^


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Eine Problemlose Entwicklung wäre nice, Threshhold berichtete das er (glaube) in Saison 5 ist und bei seinem Wagen immernoch keine signifikanten Verbesserungen seitens der WM Position des Teams, und wenn das Team über 5 Saison nicht voran kommt, wofür spielt man dann da?^^



Inzwischen hab ich was geändert und das Team auf Ferrari Niveau gebracht. 
Gestern mit Stoffel einen Doppelsieg eingefahren.


----------



## onlygaming (16. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich was geändert und das Team auf Ferrari Niveau gebracht.
> Gestern mit Stoffel einen Doppelsieg eingefahren.



Wie hastn du das hinbekommen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wie hastn du das hinbekommen?



Ich hab beschissen. 

Nee, ernst jetzt. Schau auf meine Ressourcenpunkte. 
Die Entwicklung hängt ja alleine von den Ressourcenpunkten ab.
Hast du genug, kannst du was entwickeln. Hast du keine, entwickelst du nichts.
Und es dauert eben, bis man genug zusammen hat, bis man was entwickelt hat. Und bei den anderen Teams ist das eben genauso. Daher entwickeln alle gleich und daher bleiben die Abstände zwischen den Teams auch immer gleich.
Ich habe eine neue Karriere gestartet und mir ein paar Ressourcenpunkte mehr gesichert. Genauer gesagt 150.000 zu Beginn.
Dadurch konnte ich immer was entwickeln und musste nicht auf die Punkte warten. So kam das Team immer höher und jetzt bin ich vorne dabei.
Das geht so weiter, da die Entwicklung ja noch weiter geht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich in der zweiten Saison deutlich vor Ferrari und Benz liegen werde. In der dritten vermutlich noch mal weiter vorne.
Das interessante ist nun, dass die Entwciklung irgendwann beendet ist, wenn eben alles voll entwickelt ist. Dann geht mehr ja nicht.
Und dann kommen die anderen Teams wieder ran und werden den Abstand wie zu Beginn wieder herstellen.
Das will ich beobachten. Daher habe ich beschissen. Einfach um zu sehen, ob es in der 10. Saison dann so ist, wie zu Anfang der Karriere.
Also -- mal abwarten und immer am Gas bleiben.

Ach ja, von den 150.000 Punkten sind schon 55.000 weg. Schon Hammer. Wie lange muss man fahren um 55.000 Punkte zu generieren?


----------



## chaotium (16. Mai 2018)

Was auch mal nice wäre und die Motivation verbessern würde, wären Testfahrten im Training.
Man sucht sich einen Punkt zum Forschen aus, zB Flügel oder Unterboden. Dieser muss dann im Training getestet werden mit diversen Aufgaben. 
Die jetzigen sind langweilig


----------



## MrSonii (16. Mai 2018)

Ja solche Testfahrten wären ganz nett. Man hat ja schon kleine 10RP Aufgaben bei neuen Teilen aber ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung dabei wäre gut.
Auch gerne zwischen den Saisons das Wintertraining bei dem man sich vielleicht aussuchen kann ob man lieber mehr Richtung Motor, Aerodynamik oder Chassis oder so geht und dann dementsprechend einen Vorteil in dieser Kategorie am Anfang der Saison hat. Würde es meiner Meinung nach noch immersiver machen.
Die jetzigen Trainingsprogramme finde ich eigentlich ganz nett und sinnvoll, aber man kann ja zb für ein Wochenende 5 aus 8 einfach aussuchen und selbst planen zum Beispiel, mehr Kontrolle bei den Trainings halt.

Und bitte bitte soll Jeff in der Karriere aufhören mir jedes Rennen zu sagen wozu DRS gut ist, so in der 5. Saison wird es dann doch schon lächerlich.


----------



## onlygaming (16. Mai 2018)

Wie hast denn du das genau gemacht mit dem "bescheißen"?^^    Würde das auch gerne machen xD Nach 2 Saisons Sauber ohne nennenswerte Verbesserung ahne ich böses^^


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mir dazu diesen Trainer herunter geladen.
F1 2017: Trainer (+2) [1.06] {MrAntiFun} - Download - GTrainers
Damit kannst du die Ressourcen Punkte manipulieren.
Ich hab in dem Fenster vom Trainer 150000 eingeben, da ich davon ausgehe, dass das für alles reicht. Du kannst aber jede beliebige Zahl eingeben.

Dazu gibt es ein Video, wie man den Trainer anwendet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgQeyU0dgHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSonii (17. Mai 2018)

Denkt dran, das hier ist der F1 2018 Thread 
Der F1 2017 Thread existiert ja weiterhin.


----------



## onlygaming (18. Mai 2018)

Wollte jetzt nicht für die eine Antwort in den 2017er Thread wechseln, und PN fand ich jetzt auch nicht nötig weil es ja auch für andere Interessant sein könnte, aber du hast Recht

Mich würde ja ein Online Ko-oP mit Fahrzeugentwicklung (die auch funktioniert xD) sehr reizen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt nicht für die eine Antwort in den 2017er Thread wechseln



Du kannst ja jetzt deine Erfahrungen mit Sauber im 2017er Thread posten. 

Ich warte mal ab, wie sich das Karriere Modell weiter entwickelt.


----------



## MrSonii (24. Mai 2018)

Es gibt ein erstes Gameplay Video mit Charles Leclerc:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bk1FntYSFqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weitere Punkte aus dem Blogeintrag:
- revised lighting, sky, clouds and atmospherics systems
- player managed Energy Recovery System (ERS)

Also ich finde das Lighting sieht schon sehr gut aus und manuell einstellbare ERS Modi ist ein guter Schritt um das Spiel noch näher an die echte F1 und deren Strategien zu bringen.


----------



## msdd63 (24. Mai 2018)

Warum fährt er nicht in der Ego Perspektive? Mich nervt die ewige über Kopf Perspektive. Erst recht mit diesem potthäßlichen Halo.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Mai 2018)

In VR fällt das Halo nicht mal nennenswert auf, ohne kann es schon stören, habe mich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt, werden wir wohl nie mehr los das Teil.

Das mit dem ERS ist mir bevor ich es gelesen habe am Lenkrad auch direkt aufgefallen, sieht echt interessant aus mal sehen ob ich es wieder während der GC anspielen kann, wobei durch die geilen Input Lags das Spielerlebnis eher mau ist. Lieber Zuhause mit dem eigenen "RIG" und ohne Input Lag


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (25. Mai 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> In VR fällt das Halo nicht mal nennenswert auf...


Das stimmt. In 3D kann das Gehirn das Halo ganz gut ausblenden. Siehe auch hier. 

Nur bekommt ja F1 2018 (wieder mal) keinen VR-Support. Auch wenn sich die Fahrphysik wohl stetig von Teil zu Teil verbessert (hab ich mir sagen lassen ), aber ohne VR-Support bleibt's für mich einfach uninteressant.


----------



## msdd63 (25. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auch aien Assetto Corsa Halo-Mod gefahren. Man konzentriert sich aufs Fahren und nimmt den Halo nicht so war als wenn man zusieht. Er stört mich trotzdem!


----------



## MrSonii (13. Juni 2018)

Info-Post:
Die Informationen die durch die E3 eintreffen werden die Tage fortlaufend im ersten Post zur Feature Liste hinzugefügt  (Quelle:  Aarava Youtube Channel )

Bisher durch die E3 neu:

 ERS Management: 5 Modi: None, Low, Medium, Overtake, Hotlap im Heads-Up-Display
 ERS ist ein weiteres neues Gebiet im Forschungsbaum
 Verbesserte KI: Bessere Kampflinie
 Verbesserte Physik: Bis zu 1000Hz Update Rate bei Dingen wie Aufhängung
 Cockpit-Sicht: Es gibt die Option die mittlere Säule des Halo in der Cockpit-Ansicht auszublenden
 Neues Interview System: 
      - Auswirkungen auf die gesamte Karriere
      - Zeitdruck in den Interviews
      - Verschiedene Antwortmöglichkeiten
      - Sportsmanship vs Showmanship: Antworten ändern diese Werte, hat verschiedene Auswirkungen: Teams suchen Fahrer mit z.B. hohem Sportsmanship etc.
 Verbesserte Cutscenes
 Neue Verträge:
      - bis zu 3 Wechsel/ Anfragen an Teams (auch eigenes) pro Saison möglich
      - Teams haben ihre Vorlieben
      - Es gibt nun Vertrag-Perks um einen besseren Vertrag auszuhandeln
 Rivalen sind ausgearbeiteter: Teammitglied + ein selbst wählbarer Rivale
 Überarbeitete Forschung/ Entwicklung in der Karriere:
      - Man sieht nicht von Anfang an den gesamten Tech-Baum
      - Die Forschung kann an zufälligen Punkten (nach einer zufälligen Anzahl an Saisons, mehrfach in der Karriere) zurückgesetzt werden: Teilweise können bestimmte Bereiche der Forschung sich für eine kommende Saison ändern um "Regeländerungen" zwischen Saisons zu simulieren
      - Man kann Forschungspunkte ausgeben um gegen die Regeländerung zu stimmen/ die Performance in dem Bereich zu behalten 
 Forschung, Interviews und Verträge hängen alle zusammen und beeinflussen sich gegenseitig


----------



## chaotium (16. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht gibt es Mods, die das Halo komplett wegzaubern 
Wie die Interviews kommen wieder?


----------



## MrSonii (16. Juni 2018)

Ja, es soll wohl jetzt eine neue Person im Spiel geben die einen regelmäßig interviewt und dadurch ändert man seine Werte wie z.B. Sportsmanship vs. Showmanship.


----------



## chaotium (16. Juni 2018)

Ich hoffe so wie in F1 2010


----------



## onlygaming (16. Juni 2018)

Nice freue mich schon aufs neue Interview System


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Nice freue mich schon aufs neue Interview System



Vermutlich wiederholt sich alles nach 3 Rennen oder so. wie alles andere auch.
Das Geschwätz vom Renntyp kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen.
Letztens hat er gejubelt, weil ich auf Position 1 bin. Das war ich aber schon seit 10 Runden.


----------



## MrSonii (16. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vermutlich wiederholt sich alles nach 3 Rennen oder so. wie alles andere auch.
> Das Geschwätz vom Renntyp kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen.
> Letztens hat er gejubelt, weil ich auf Position 1 bin. Das war ich aber schon seit 10 Runden.



Im Interview wurde extra gesagt, dass es nicht nach jedem Rennen Interviews gibt und die sich auch voneinander unterscheiden sollen plus je nachdem wie man antwortet. Natürlich wird es einen gewissen Punkt geben ab dem es Wiederholungen gibt aber der scheint dieses mal deutlich weiter weg zu sein als bei den ersten Interviews der Serie (laut Entwickler).


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juni 2018)

Also F1 war ja die letzten Jahre die beste Rennfahrer Simulation. In vielen Rennspielen fährt man einfach seine Rennen und hat vielleicht noch ein E-Mail Postfach mit belanglosen E-Mails.
Mehr Interaktion gibts da nicht wirklich. Das fand ich bei F1 2017 schon sehr geil gemacht (Interaktion mit Management und F&E).
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass auch andere Entwickler das Drumherum mit einbauen würde.


----------



## onlygaming (18. Juni 2018)

Ja das stimmt schon, Project CARS (1) ging ja auch ein wenig in die richtung mit diesem Fake Twitter etc. war aber nur oberflächlich, F1 geht da schon tiefer vorallem mit dem F&E System.


----------



## MrSonii (18. Juni 2018)

Soeben wurde die  Headline Edition  angekündigt,
welche Zugriff auf die beiden Classic Cars 2009 Brawn BGP-001 und 2003 Williams FW25 gewährt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Evw0Q8UtM2g=youtu.be

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zobl93 (18. Juni 2018)

Futter für mein neues Gamingnotebook 
Und die Liste wächst


----------



## MrSonii (19. Juni 2018)

Neues Video zum Motorensound:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YE-7aUdUzNA=youtu.be

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Juni 2018)

Der Ferrari klingt finde ich echt sehr gelungen. Der Mercedes und Renault auch, aber der Ferrari hat irgendwie was.


----------



## MrSonii (19. Juni 2018)

Ja, der gefällt mir aus dem Video auch am besten, und mit Ferrari werde ich auch direkt die Karriere anfangen.


----------



## chaotium (23. Juni 2018)

Gibt es dieses mal endlich ne Manuelle Boxenfahrt?


----------



## onlygaming (23. Juni 2018)

Meines Wissens nicht, du kannst aber einstellen das du den Limiter selber setzen musst, und auch nach dem Boxenstopp sobald die Ampel grün wird selber losfahren musst. Lenken macht aber der Computer.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juni 2018)

Zur falschen Boxencrew fahren.


----------



## chaotium (24. Juni 2018)

Komisch bei den alten Spielen gings nur CM bekommst so eine kleinigkeit nicht hin.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Juni 2018)

Bei F1 2010 konnte man in der Tat den Mann vorne mit dem Wagenheber noch anfahren, man wurde dann aber zurück geschoben, aber selber rein/rausfahren wie in z.B. rFactor ist echt nice, hat mich in so machen Ligen schon in brenzlige/spannende Situationen gebracht^^


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juni 2018)

Ich warte immer noch auf ein Rennspiel, dass ein Rennen wirklich komplett simuliert.

Manuelles Fahren in der Boxengasse, Warm Up Runde, Auslaufrunde inkl. Interaktion mit den Zuschauern, Laufen zum Podium...

Für viele mag das alles Zeitverschwendung sein, für diejenigen könnte es ja deaktivierbar sein.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf ein Rennspiel, dass ein Rennen wirklich komplett simuliert.



Wäre ja schon geil, wenn die anderen KI Fahrer nicht mehr nach Logarithmus fahren, sondern die Fahrt in Echtzeit abläuft.
Da muss dann die CPU kämpfen, aber Wayne -- bald sind 32 Kerne Standard.


----------



## Rage1988 (25. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre ja schon geil, wenn die anderen KI Fahrer nicht mehr nach Logarithmus fahren, sondern die Fahrt in Echtzeit abläuft.
> Da muss dann die CPU kämpfen, aber Wayne -- bald sind 32 Kerne Standard.



Ich vermute sowieso, dass sich die Spiele endlich weiterentwickeln, wenn die nächsten Konsolen erschienen sind.
Da bin ich gespannt, was es für Neuerungen geben wird.
Aktuell werden ja die PC Spiele auch durch die Konsolen ausgebremst. Deswegen habe ich mit meinem System ja auch noch keine Probleme


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich mit meinem System ja auch noch keine Probleme



Bei mir ruckelt Tetris schon stark.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Juni 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt Tetris schon stark.



In welcher Auflösung? 3032340x264160 ?  

Das mit dem Gang zum Podium, wäre in VR echt episch :O


----------



## MrSonii (5. Juli 2018)

Neues Video über den Karriere Modus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHIo_GqZQPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrSonii (13. Juli 2018)

Die neuen Classic Cars wurden soeben offenbart!

 Blog-Post zu den Classic Cars 



Spoiler



NEW CLASSIC CARS:

1970s and Early 1980s:
1972 Lotus 72D
1976 Ferrari 312 T2
1976 McLaren M23D
1978 Lotus 79
1979 Ferrari 312 T4
1982 McLaren MP4/1B

Returning from F1 2017

2010 Red Bull RB6
2008 McLaren MP4-23
2007 Ferrari F 2007
2006 Renault R26
2004 Ferrari F2004
2002 Ferrari F2002
1998 McLaren MP4-13
1996 Williams FW18
1995 Ferrari 412T2
1992 Williams FW14
1991 McLaren MP4/6
1988 McLaren MP4/4


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2018)

Das mit den Klassiker Autos brauche ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit den Klassiker Autos brauche ich nicht unbedingt.



Die habe ich auch nie genutzt.


----------



## Threshold (19. Juli 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch nie genutzt.



Ich finde es blöd, dass man die Dinger fahren muss. Ich fahre dann einfach rückwärts, damit die Sache schnell beendet ist.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Juli 2018)

Ich finde es ganz nett, ist eine schöne Abwechslung zwischen dem "Alltag"  Kommt ja auch nur alle 4-5 Rennen vor.


----------



## MrSonii (25. Juli 2018)

F1 2018 | Making Headlines | Car Research & Development System | Developer Diary 2 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_t6yZK_ED8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (26. Juli 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> F1 2018 | Making Headlines | Car Research & Development System | Developer Diary 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hört sich sehr gut an. Ich mochte das F&E System im 2017er schon.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (26. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Rage1988 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die habe ich auch nie genutzt.
> ...


Klassische F1 fährt man auch besser in Automobilista. Zwar unlizensiert, aber geniales Fahrgefühl.

Gibt's denn in F1 2018 eigentlich auch historische Rennstrecken? Das würde dann wenigstens auch zu den Fahrzeugen passen.


----------



## MrSonii (26. Juli 2018)

Historische Rennstrecken gibt es leider bisher nicht, aber Kurzformen von aktuellen Rennstrecken.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Juli 2018)

Paul Richard von 1990 würde sich da doch super anbieten, Spa von 85 z.B ist auch nicht soooooo großartig anders, Hockenheimring "Retro" wäre voll geil.

Ach wie viele Runden hab ich mit dem RH 2004er Mod in rFactor auf der Strecke gedreht


----------



## MrSonii (28. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich fände historische Strecken auch sehr cool aber ich glaube das ist dann für ein Spiel mit einem jährlichen Release zu viel Arbeit


----------



## onlygaming (29. Juli 2018)

Denke ich auch :/ Naja wofür gibts die zahlreichen rFactor Mods


----------



## MrSonii (29. Juli 2018)

Ich fände auch ein erweitertes Schadensmodell ganz nett, wenn bei einem seitlichen Treffer z.B. auch die Bargeboards oder der Unterboden kaputt gehen könnten etc. 
Aber zum Schadensmodell wurde bisher nichts gesagt, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass sich daran nichts geändert hat.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Juli 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Ich fände auch ein erweitertes Schadensmodell ganz nett, wenn bei einem seitlichen Treffer z.B. auch die Bargeboards oder der Unterboden kaputt gehen könnten etc.
> Aber zum Schadensmodell wurde bisher nichts gesagt, deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass sich daran nichts geändert hat.



Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass sie gar kein genaueres Schadensmodell machen dürfen, weil das von den Rennteams untersagt wurde.
Deswegen sieht man seit Jahren auch immer nur die gleichen Teile fliegen.


----------



## MrSonii (31. Juli 2018)

Ach krass, das wusste ich gar nicht.

Erster offizieller Gameplay Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZbv3DyLFC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (31. Juli 2018)

Sieht sehr geil aus  

Freue mich schon, mal sehen ob ich es schon vor der Gamescom anzocken kann wenn es mir am 24. geliefert wird


----------



## MrSonii (31. Juli 2018)

Ich hole es am 24. direkt beim Saturn ab, ich hoffe nur bis dahin ist es nicht mehr so heiß da ich ja mit Lenkrad zocke 
Aber ich bezweifle es...


----------



## onlygaming (31. Juli 2018)

Hatte mit der Markenschwester Mediamarkt bei F1 2017 weniger Glück...... da bekam Amazon dann den zuschlag.

Das mit der Hitze macht einen echt fertig. Grade wenn man mit Lenkrad spielt, da steht dann der Ventilator auf voller Pulle daneben.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. Juli 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Sieht sehr geil aus
> 
> Freue mich schon, mal sehen ob ich es schon vor der Gamescom anzocken kann wenn es mir am 24. geliefert wird



Da wirst du Pech haben, weil du es auf Steam aktivieren musst und die schalten die Spiele stellenweise erst am Abend des Erscheinungstermins frei.


----------



## onlygaming (31. Juli 2018)

Ich bin seeeehr lange wach, ist ja WE  

Eigentlich schade das man es aktivieren muss, war bei F1 2010 ja mit GFWL so


----------



## Torben456 (31. Juli 2018)

Werde es mir auch zulegen, spiele momentan zwar mehr iRacing als F1 2017 aber es macht schon bock. 
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal adden um die eine oder andere Online-Session zu starten.


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Werde es mir auch zulegen, spiele momentan zwar mehr iRacing als F1 2017 aber es macht schon bock.
> Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal adden um die eine oder andere Online-Session zu starten.



Gerne, hätte ich ebenfalls Interesse dran


----------



## Rage1988 (1. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich bin seeeehr lange wach, ist ja WE
> 
> Eigentlich schade das man es aktivieren muss, war bei F1 2010 ja mit GFWL so



Das nervt mich auch. Auf Konsolen kann man die Spiele, wenn man sie vorher bekommt, teilweise schon ne Woche vor Release spielen (damals, als ich ne PS4 hatte, habe ich etliche Spiele schon ne Woche vorher erhalten).
Aber hauptsache bei Steam kann man die SPiele manchmal am Releasetag sogar erst abends aktivieren.


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das nervt mich auch. Auf Konsolen kann man die Spiele, wenn man sie vorher bekommt, teilweise schon ne Woche vor Release spielen (damals, als ich ne PS4 hatte, habe ich etliche Spiele schon ne Woche vorher erhalten).
> Aber hauptsache bei Steam kann man die SPiele manchmal am Releasetag sogar erst abends aktivieren.


Ich will gar nicht an GTA 5 zurück denken, unter der Woche einfach den morgen durchgemacht 

Man kann die Spiele auch nicht weitergeben, eigentlich auch schade eigentlich. Und den obligatorischen Day One Patch nicht vergessen  

Nun ja solange der nicht 10 GB groß ist verzögert sich das los spielen nicht sonderlich^^ 

Muss man eben ~30 Minuten warten
Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (9. August 2018)

Neuer Entwicklerblog zum Car Handling:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hzFxOcMiqd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. August 2018)

Es gibt endlich die Systemanforderungen:



> Die Hardware-Specs - sowohl minimale als auch empfohlene - haben wir nachfolgend zusammengestellt. Dabei fallen die Anforderungen recht moderat aus. Die minimalen Specs sehen einen Intel Core i3 2130 oder AMD FX 4300 und 8 Gigabyte RAM vor. Zudem sollte mindestens eine Nvidia GT 640 oder AMD HD 7750 in eurem PC stecken, damit ihr F1 2018 spielen könnt.
> 
> In den empfohlenen Systemanforderungen listet Codemasters einen Intel Core i5 8600K oder AMD Ryzen 5 2600X sowie 8 Gigabyte RAM auf. Damit Formel 1 2018 bei euch flüssig und reibungslos läuft, sollte in eurem PC eine Nvidia GTX 1060 oder AMD RX 580 stecken. Zudem sind 50 Gigabyte an freiem Festplattenspeicherplatz notwendig. Zwingend Voraussetzung ist ein Windows in der 64-Bit-Version - F1 2018 geht ab Windows 7 an den Start.



http://www.pcgames.de/F1-2018-Spiel...ngen-fuer-die-Formel-1-Simulation-PC-1262424/


----------



## onlygaming (10. August 2018)

Oh nein :o Mein Ryzen 1600 packt das Game nicht :/ Da MUSS ich jetzt aufrüsten

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (10. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Oh nein :o Mein Ryzen 1600 packt das Game nicht :/ Da MUSS ich jetzt aufrüsten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Naja, mal langsam 
Ich hab auch nen i5 4690 und F1 2017 lief bei höchsten Einstellungen in 1920x1080 mit über 60FPS.
Oftmals sind die Anforderungen auch höher angegeben , damit die Leute gleich losrennen und aufrüsten.
Wenn du F1 2017 optimal spielen konntest, dann wird auch das laufen.

Das waren übrigens die Anforderungen vom 2017er:



> Setzt 64-Bit-Prozessor und -Betriebssystem voraus
> Betriebssystem: 64bit Versions of Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 10
> Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4690 or AMD FX 8320
> Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB RAM
> ...



Ich habe nur die GTX 1060 und mir der lief es auch einwandfrei.
Wenn, dann haben sie das 2018er noch mehr optimiert. Grafisch gibt es ja keine Neuerungen, zumindest konnte ich keine sehen.


----------



## MrSonii (10. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Grafisch gibt es ja keine Neuerungen, zumindest konnte ich keine sehen.



Die gibt es schon. Es gibt ein komplett neues Volumetrisches Lighting System und eine neue Technologie für die Wolken.
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Regler in den Grafik Optionen


----------



## Rage1988 (10. August 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Die gibt es schon. Es gibt ein komplett neues Volumetrisches Lighting System und eine neue Technologie für die Wolken.
> Aber zum Glück gibt es ja Regler in den Grafik Optionen



Naja, is jetzt aber keine atemberaubende Änderung.


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2018)

Ja ja, alles neu aber trotzdem kein Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, alles neu aber trotzdem kein Unterschied zu sehen.



Und v.a. keine Rechtfertigung für höhere Systemanforderungen


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2018)

Ich mache mir da keinen Kopf. Bisher lief die Ego Engine immer problemlos auch mit älterer oder schwächerer Hardware.
Codemasters ist daran interessiert, dass möglichst viele das Spiel kaufen, auch die, die keine High End Kiste haben.


----------



## MrSonii (10. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, is jetzt aber keine atemberaubende Änderung.



Also ich finde die Lichtverhältnisse sowie das Aussehen des Himmels schon stimmiger und realistischer anhand der Videos als in F1 2017,
welches stellenweise doch ziemlich gesättigt aussieht. Aber ist natürlich nur mein Empfinden. Momentan haben wir eh nur Videos, man muss sich das Ganze dann mal in Echt nach Release selbst anschauen.


----------



## Rage1988 (10. August 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> das Aussehen des Himmels schon stimmiger und realistischer anhand der



Ich habe bei so einem Rennspiel nie auf den Himmel geachtet 
Mit dem Halo sieht man eh kaum Himmel und ich fahr immer in der Cockpitansicht


----------



## onlygaming (10. August 2018)

Meine Aussage war sarkastisch gemeint, ich wäre schockiert wenn der 1600 das nicht packt^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (14. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0W0an8ZF1B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2018)

Meine Fresse sieht das mit Halo und Cockpitansicht beschissen aus.


----------



## onlygaming (14. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse sieht das mit Halo und Cockpitansicht beschissen aus.


Ich weiß, gewöhnt man sich aber relativ schnell dran (Meine Erfahrung in AC +F1 2018 Mod)

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (15. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse sieht das mit Halo und Cockpitansicht beschissen aus.



Man kann die mittlere Säule wie gesagt auch ausblenden lassen. Macht es ein bisschen besser aber ich bevorzuge auch die T-Cam.


----------



## Rage1988 (15. August 2018)

Ich überlege immer noch, ob ich es mir holen soll oder nicht.
Die Änderungen von F1 2017 zu 2018 sind einfach sehr gering, aber andererseits können sie ja gar nicht mehr verändern.
Die Halos stören mich auch, selbst wenn man die mittlere Säule deaktiviert. Ich spiele immer in der Cockpitansicht und da nimmt das schon sehr viel vom Bildschirm ein.
Eigentlich müsste man ja jetzt mehr FPS in der Cockpitansicht haben, wenn da so viel Platz für einen starren Balken draufgehen


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Gut es ist halt wie bei Fifa, das jährliche Update eben, ich freu mich schon drauf, soll am 22.08 raus gehen, mal hoffen das Steam am 24. nicht all zu spät freischaltet^^


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

Ach, ich hab es mir jetzt doch vorbestellt 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass das Rennfahrererlebnis noch weiter ausgebaut wurde


----------



## onlygaming (20. August 2018)

Ich warte auch schon gespannt , spätestens auf der GC geht's dann rund. Hoffentlich "ohne" Halo^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2018)

Am Freitag kommt es auf den Markt. Da fahre ich mal bei Saturn oder so vorbei und schau nach, obs da ist.


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2018)

Ich hol meins Freitag auch direkt bei Saturn ab und die Vorfreude ist bei mir schon sehr hoch


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

Ich hoffe, dass mich der Halo nicht zu sehr stört, auch wenn man den Mittelbalken deaktivieren kann.
Immerhin nimmt es doch sehr viel Platz ein.


----------



## chaotium (20. August 2018)

Und ich lade es mir bequem herunter. Gibt es einen Preload?


----------



## MrSonii (20. August 2018)

Wäre gut, glaube aber nicht. Ich werd auch einfach den Code aus der Packung bei Steam eingeben und es runterladen, geht schneller als von der DVD zu installieren


----------



## Rage1988 (20. August 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Wäre gut, glaube aber nicht. Ich werd auch einfach den Code aus der Packung bei Steam eingeben und es runterladen, geht schneller als von der DVD zu installieren



So mach ichs auch, geht mittlerweile schneller als von DVD zu installieren.
Außerdem installiert er ja eh meistens danach dann noch einen Patch, dann kann ich gleich alles laden.

Edit: Neues Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aNyECrm5Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[IRONIE] Ich finde es echt toll, dass sie den Himmel derartig verbessert haben. Ich fand den alten Himmel bisher immer langweilig [/IRONIE] 
Ich habe in F1 noch nie so genau auf den Himmel geachtet. 
Alle anderen Änderungen finde ich ganz nett und endlich sehen die Fahrer etwas besser aus.
Auf die Sounds bin ich gespannt, wenn sie sich schon so Mühe geben.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2018)

Hm...
Ich habe mir gestern Abend erste Gameplay Videos angeschaut und habe mir die ersten Tests durchgelesen.

Was mir da nicht gefällt:

1. Die Neuerungen sind kaum bemerkbar.
2. Die  Reporterin stellt Fragen, die nicht zur Situation passen. Wenn man z.B. richtig verkackt hat, sagt sie trotzdem irgendwie "Tolle Leistung, sind Sie zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis".
3. Die Helme sind die gleichen wie im 2017er.
4. Der Halo nimmt wirklich verdammt viel Platz ein.
5. Die Gesichter sollen wieder vorgefertigt sein. Komisch, in dem Video, das ich gepostet habe, machen sie Werbung für die gescannten Gesichter.
6. Die Trainingsaufgaben wiederholen sich ständig (das hat mich in F1 2017 schon genervt). Aber man muss sie ja machen, damit man sein Auto weiterentwickeln kann.
7. Die Auswirkungen der Interviews sind schnell durchschaubar. Irgendwann antwortet man nicht mehr das, was man möchte, sondern das, was einem den entsprechenden Erfolg gibt.
8. Die Boxenstopps wirken immer noch komisch (ruckartiges Einlenken, abruptes Abbremsen / Anfahren). Es wirkt einfach so, als ob das Auto auf Schienen durch die Box geleitet wird.

Als ich das alles so gesehen habe, habe ich meine Vorbestellung wieder storniert.
Was nützt es mir, wenn man ein besseres Rennerlebnis vermittelt, wenn es aber total aufgesetzt und unglaubwürdig wirkt.
Ich setze ein Jahr aus und schaue mir dann F1 2019 an, denn im Grunde ist es F1 2017 mit Halos und unglaubwürdigen Interviews.


----------



## Threshold (21. August 2018)

F1 2019 wird aber auch Halo haben und ich glaube nicht, dass es besser wird. Im Prinzip ist es der nächste Aufguss mit neuen Fahrern und Teams.
Ich werde es mir Freitag holen und mir dann selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## MrSonii (21. August 2018)

Zu 1:
Sehr subjektiv, ich finde z.B. die Neuerungen schon bemerkbar wie z.B. das DEUTLICH überarbeitete Handling System (viele berichten von einem deutlich besseren Fahrgefühl), aber natürlich ist es weniger als von F1 2016 zu F1 2017 weil es ja keine großen Regeländerungen am Reglement gab.
Zu 4:
In der Cockpit Ansicht stimme ich dir zu, aber da es nun mal die offizielle Lizenz ist bin ich schon froh dass man überhaupt sowas wie die Mittelstrebe ausblenden kann. Bei der T-Cam denke ich, dass man da ein bisschen pro Auto rumspielen muss mit den Kamera Settings, aber in den Videos die ich gesehen habe ist es mir nach ner Zeit dort nicht mehr aufgefallen.
Zu 6.:
Es gibt insgesamt 6 Trainingsaufgaben. Das erste gibt 50 (grünes Ziel) + weitere 50 (lila Ziel) Forschungspunkte. Das jeweils nächste gibt 40-40, 30-30, und so weiter.
D.h. dass das fünfte noch 10-10 Punkte gibt und das letzte gar keine Punkte mehr. So muss man also nicht mehr jedes Training jedes Wochenende machen und bringt Abwechslung rein. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass drei Trainingsaufgaben pro Wochenende locker reichen für den allgemeinen Spielspaß, da man so die Hälfte an Zeit spart und trotzdem nur 30 von 300+ Punkten nicht bekommt.

Zu den Interviews: Noch kann niemand absehen wie es sich im Laufe einer Saison geschweige denn im Laufe mehrerer Saisons anfühlt, da würde ich nicht zu vorschnell aufgrund einer PREVIEW Fassung urteilen.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> F1 2019 wird aber auch Halo haben und ich glaube nicht, dass es besser wird. Im Prinzip ist es der nächste Aufguss mit neuen Fahrern und Teams.
> Ich werde es mir Freitag holen und mir dann selbst ein Bild machen.



Deswegen setze ich heuer aus und nehme es dann vielleicht nächstes Jahr mit, dann habe ich sicherlich mehr Änderungen im Vergleich zum 2017er.
Außerdem weiß man nicht, was es nächstes Jahr so geben wird. Vielleicht verschwinden die Halos dann auch wieder oder werden durch was ganz neues ersetzt.
Mir sind die Neuerungen einfach zu wenig, dafür, dass sie so viel Geld wollen.

Vieleicht ist es auch beim nächsten Steam Sale dabei, dann kann ich da nochmal überlegen.



MrSonii schrieb:


> Zu den Interviews: Noch kann niemand absehen wie es sich im Laufe einer Saison geschweige denn im Laufe mehrerer Saisons anfühlt, da würde ich nicht zu vorschnell aufgrund einer PREVIEW Fassung urteilen.



Das wurde aber auch in den Tests bemängelt.


----------



## MrSonii (21. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das wurde aber auch in den Tests bemängelt.



Die ebenfalls die Preview Fassung bekommen haben ohne Day one Patch ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Die ebenfalls die Preview Fassung bekommen haben ohne Day one Patch ^^



Mag sein, ich glaube aber nicht, dass sowas durch einen Day one Patch verändert wird.
Falls doch, dann ist es eben so.

Außerdem wird sich nicht ändern, dass die Antwortmöglichkeiten durchschaubar sind, denn das ist mir schon in vielen Videos vorher aufgefallen.
Man kann leicht erkennen, was man antworten muss, wenn man einen bestimmten Erfolg möchte.
Da brauche ich dann kein Antwortsystem.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich das Spiel absolut dringend bräuchte 
Ich kann warten. Ich bin schon zu oft bei Vorbestellungen reingefallen.


----------



## MrSonii (21. August 2018)

Ich wollte dich auch nicht von irgendwas überzeugen sondern lediglich Informationen liefern 
Nicht jedem ist jedes Spiel zum Vollpreis wert, das ist klar.


----------



## Rage1988 (21. August 2018)

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Berichte 
Denn auf so Berichte verlasse ich mich lieber, als auf Tests und gesponsorte Youtuber.

Edit: 
Was ich mich immer gefragt habe: Warum bringen die das Spiel immer zu so einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt raus?
Die Saison geht nur noch 3 Monate und dann ist das Spiel eigentlich alt.
Warum veröffentlichen Sie die Spiele nicht im Februar / März? Natürlich gibt es dann das Jahr über Änderungen, aber die könnte man ja reinpatchen.


----------



## Rage1988 (22. August 2018)

Für alle als Tipp: Bei Amazon gibt es F1 2018 jetzt für 44,99€ PC statt 49,99€ 
Ich vermute, dass es nochmal sinken wird.


----------



## onlygaming (22. August 2018)

Habs schon vorbestellt^^ 

Das Problem ist das man nicht weiß wie die Autos aussehen, und bis man den ganzen Content fertig hat ist dann auch wieder Juli oder so und dann lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt und freue mich schon drauf, werde wahrscheinlich mit McLaren anfangen, Sauber hatte ich letztes Jahr schon, Toro Rosso kommt auch in Frage.... mal sehen.


----------



## chaotium (23. August 2018)

Also ich hab den Preload schon gemacht, waren genau 24 GB an Daten.
Ich fange diesmal mit sauber oder haas an


----------



## onlygaming (23. August 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Preload schon gemacht, waren genau 24 GB an Daten.
> Ich fange diesmal mit sauber oder haas an


Haas hatte ich in meiner zweiten F1 2017 Karriere, ist ganz nett. Sauber ist halt der Underdog, während Haas das stärkste Auto im Mittelfeld nach den Top 3 hat, auch wenn es die Punkte nicht offenbaren. Mal sehen wie es nach der Sommerpause aussieht.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

Also ich hab schon den ersten Bug -.-
Bei den Videos die immer wieder kommen, ist die untere hälfte einfach schwarz. Wie abgeschnitten -.-


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon den ersten Bug -.-
> Bei den Videos die immer wieder kommen, ist die untere hälfte einfach schwarz. Wie abgeschnitten -.-



Trotz Day 1 Patch nehme ich an?
Also das verstehe ich nicht. Schließlich ist das Spiel ja eigentlich die Kopie vom 2017er und das lief ja einwandfrei.


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

Er hat bei mir keinen Patch runtergeladen.
Ich hatte gestern den Preload, heute morgen hat es installiert und ab ging die Party.


----------



## Rage1988 (24. August 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Er hat bei mir keinen Patch runtergeladen.
> Ich hatte gestern den Preload, heute morgen hat es installiert und ab ging die Party.



Na dann war das gleich inkl. Day 1 Patch, nehme ich an.


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

So habs nochmal installiert und nun geht es korrekt


----------



## onlygaming (24. August 2018)

Bin positiv überrascht, finde das Handling hat sich schon ein Stück geändert, der Wagen reagiert viel Realistischer auf Bodenwellen etc.

Mit McLaren auf 85er Schwierigkeitsgrad in Melbourne gewonnen, muss das jetzt mal anheben, war in F1 2017 irgendwo bei 105er Bis ich aufgehört habe, war da mit Haas Siegkandidat. 
Was mich aber stört auf 100er Score sind die F&E Tests verdammt schwer, damit hatte ich in F1 2017 Probleme, weshalb ich diese dann auch ausgelassen habe.


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

Aber das Ding säuft VRam auf WQHD.


----------



## onlygaming (24. August 2018)

Ich krieg mit FHD auch >5 GB voll, wie sieht das in WQHD aus?


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

Standard ist 5,5, manchmal auch 6 GB bei Ultra


----------



## onlygaming (24. August 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Standard ist 5,5, manchmal auch 6 GB bei Ultra



Gegenüber FHD jetzt nicht der erwartete Anstieg, das Game säuft wohl generell gerne^^
6GB hab ich sogar teils.

Hab alles auf volle Möhre aufgedreht


----------



## chaotium (24. August 2018)

Kann man eigentlich das Display ändern auf dem Lenkrad?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Gegenüber FHD jetzt nicht der erwartete Anstieg, das Game säuft wohl generell gerne^^
> 6GB hab ich sogar teils.
> 
> Hab alles auf volle Möhre aufgedreht



Meine Fresse, sieht das beschissen aus.


----------



## onlygaming (24. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, sieht das beschissen aus.



Sieht Ingame echt okay aus, wirkt auf dem Screenshot irgendwie schlimmer als es ist^^ 

Falls das Halo gemeint ist, ich find es mit dem ausblenden irgendwie extrem komisch, nach paar Runden fällt das mir nicht mehr aus, wie ich es schon aus Assetto Corsa prophezeit habe.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Falls das Halo gemeint ist, ich find es mit dem ausblenden irgendwie extrem komisch, nach paar Runden fällt das mir nicht mehr aus, wie ich es schon aus Assetto Corsa prophezeit habe.



Natürlich meine ich Halo. 
Kannst du bitte mal einen Screen vom abgeschalteten Halo machen?


----------



## onlygaming (24. August 2018)

Klar, gerne


----------



## MrSonii (25. August 2018)

Ich hab über den Nvidia Inspector mal 2xSGSSAA reingehauen (wird echt mal Zeit für einen 1440p Monitor ) da die Reihe mit DSR immer Probleme hatte, und damit geht es auf jeden Fall gut.
Ich bin auch sehr positiv überrascht vom Handling, um einiges anders als in F1 2017.
Man muss nun viel gezielter fahren und sich echt überlegen welche Kerbs man mitnimmt, da die teilweise echt böse sind 
Macht auf jeden Fall viel Spaß finde ich, achja und der Ferrari klingt einfach


----------



## onlygaming (25. August 2018)

Sehe ich auch so, die Wagen reagieren viel empfindlicher auf Curbs, die "Teppiche" etc.

Lässt sich aber alles nachvollziehbar abfangen, Man bekommt jetzt auch viel mehr Entwicklungspunkte gefühlt. Und ich meine die Preise für die Qualitätskontrolle sind gesunken. Außer einer Kurbelwelle hab ich beim McLaren noch nichts geupgradet^^

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (25. August 2018)

Ja die Entwicklung geht auf jeden Fall schneller, fühlt sich gut an. Dafür schlagen auch mehr Teile fehl mMn gefühlt, da muss ich auf jeden Fall noch ins QA investieren.
Das Moralsystem für die Entwicklung finde ich auch ziemlich cool, es gibt jetzt nicht mehr eine "Formel" für die beste Entwicklung sondern man muss einfach gucken was man so antwortet in den Interviews, fühlt sich alles viel organischer an.


----------



## derschweizer (25. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Klar, gerne



Wie schaltest du den Aus? Bei mir ist die Einstellung hellgrau und kann nicht geändert werden.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Klar, gerne



Schade, ich hatte gehofft, dass man Halo komplett entfernen kann. Nur der Steg ist doch mager.


----------



## derschweizer (25. August 2018)

Das stimmt, nur der Steg ist weg....

kann mir voelleicht jemand sagen, welche Einstellung im Grafikmenü bei mir die Frames auf 60 limitiert.
müsste eigentlich mehr haben aber der interne Benchmark zeigt immer nur max 60 frames, Afterburner auch.


----------



## janni851 (25. August 2018)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Das stimmt, nur der Steg ist weg....
> 
> kann mir voelleicht jemand sagen, welche Einstellung im Grafikmenü bei mir die Frames auf 60 limitiert.
> müsste eigentlich mehr haben aber der interne Benchmark zeigt immer nur max 60 frames, Afterburner auch.



Vsync?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte gehofft, dass man Halo komplett entfernen kann. Nur der Steg ist doch mager.



Vielleicht kommt ein Mod oder so. Denn bei der TV Cam ansicht kann ich nun die Rüclspiegel vollens vergessen


----------



## derschweizer (25. August 2018)

janni851 schrieb:


> Vsync?



auch das abschalten von vsync im Spiel ändert nichts. Muss ich Vsync noch woanders ausschalten?


----------



## onlygaming (25. August 2018)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Wie schaltest du den Aus? Bei mir ist die Einstellung hellgrau und kann nicht geändert werden.


Du musst unter "Kamera Optionen" gucken, hab da auch ein wenig gesucht 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## janni851 (25. August 2018)

derschweizer schrieb:


> auch das abschalten von vsync im Spiel ändert nichts. Muss ich Vsync noch woanders ausschalten?



Ich kenn den Thread nicht genau, vielleicht ist’s schon widerlegt, aber eventuell würde ja eine 60 FPS Begrenzung Ingame eingebaut?

Edit: Wohl doch nicht, habe gerade den Screenshot von Onlygaming gesehen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (25. August 2018)

Ich habe 120-140 FPS siehe Screenshot von Gestern. Habe einfach V Sync aus, keine Ahnung da los ist.




onlygaming schrieb:


> Gegenüber FHD jetzt nicht der erwartete Anstieg, das Game säuft wohl generell gerne^^
> 6GB hab ich sogar teils.
> 
> Hab alles auf volle Möhre aufgedreht



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## derschweizer (26. August 2018)

Habe jetzt alles mögliche probiert und umgestellt, allerdings keine Änderung.
Der Frameszähler Ingame und auch Afterburner zeigen max 60 Fps.

werd nochmal das Internet durchforsten, was da bei mir begrenzt....

vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen tip....

danke erstmal....


----------



## janni851 (26. August 2018)

Irgendwie “heilen” sich meine Teile von selbst. Wenn ich die Trainings beende habe ich bspw. eine Abnutzung am Getriebe von 30%. Starte ich nun das Qualifying hat das Getriebe auf einmal eine Abnutzung von 8%. Hat das noch jemand? Fahre bei Sauber.


Edit: Gut, gerade gesehen das es Renn und Trainingsgetriebe gibt [emoji28]

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (26. August 2018)

Wieso kann ich zwischen den Rennen in der Karriere keine Schwierigkeiten ändern Oo


----------



## onlygaming (26. August 2018)

Müsste nach den Rennwochenenden gehen, wenn du im Ladescreen zum Motorhome bist. Nur zwischen Sessions ist das laut Aussagen auf YT nicht möglich.


----------



## Avi72 (27. August 2018)

Hallo hab folgendes Problem:
Bei mir läuft der Sound schneller ab sprich die Stimmen sind so piepsig und die Motor Geräusche zu hoch.
Habs nochmal deinstalliert ist aber immer noch das Problem.Hat das noch wer?


----------



## chaotium (28. August 2018)

Und wieder kann man nicht seine Reifen selbst für das WE zusammen stellen -.-


----------



## janni851 (28. August 2018)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Und wieder kann man nicht seine Reifen selbst für das WE zusammen stellen -.-



Wieso wieder? Bei 2017 ging es doch. Und ich meine bei 2018 hab ich’s auch schon gesehen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (28. August 2018)

Du kannst nur vorlagen nutzen, aber nicht sagen du willst vom Reifen X Summe X und vom Reifen Y Summe X


----------



## onlygaming (28. August 2018)

Nun ja gut, die Auswahl ist halt halbwegs Sinnvoll gewählt. 
Bin eben in Spanien (50%) auf den Mediums gefahren, die ließen sich bis 70% Abnutzung / Runde 24 echt gut fahren, die Zeiten sind auch immer weiter gefallen, war echt flott damit. Dann die letzten 12 Runden nochmal die Super Soft gegönnt und hart gepusht, der Reifen vorne Links löst sich aber echt verdammt schnell auf, musste die letzten Runden in den Kurven echt mit dem Lenkwinkel aufpassen und Pace rausnehmen, im Ziel standen vorne Links dann 80%. Hab es halt in den ersten Runden etwas übertrieben mit dem pushen xD


----------



## chaotium (28. August 2018)

Ich finds trotzdem doof.


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2018)

Wäre nice wenn man es selber machen könnte, stört mich jetzt aber auch nicht großartig. Aber ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt und stimme dir da zu.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (29. August 2018)

Ich find die Interviews jetzt nicht berauschend. Da war es in F1 2010 und F1 2011 besser


----------



## Rage1988 (29. August 2018)

Verdammt, ich wurde schwach und hab es mir doch geholt 

Was mir bisher nicht gefällt: Halo und Antialiasing
Trotz Deaktivierung des Halos kann / mag ich einfach nicht mehr in der Cockpitansicht fahren. Es wirkt einfach zu bedrückend und einschränckend.
Das Antialiasing macht das Bild wieder einmal extrem matschig. Ohne Antialiasing sind die Kanten aber nicht ertragbar.

Ich würde außerdem gerne die Lenkung mehr auf mein Lenkrad abstimmen. Aktuell muss ich mein Lenkrad um mehr als 180° drehen, damit der Fahrer das Lenkrad um 90° dreht.
Ich hätte meine Lenkung gerne 1:1 mit dem Fahrer. Was muss ich denn da umstellen?
Ich habe schon alles mögliche probiert, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## FlyingPC (29. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich wurde schwach und hab es mir doch geholt
> 
> Was mir bisher nicht gefällt: Halo und Antialiasing
> Trotz Deaktivierung des Halos kann / mag ich einfach nicht mehr in der Cockpitansicht fahren. Es wirkt einfach zu bedrückend und einschränckend.
> ...



In den Systemeinstellungen von Windows den Lenkwinkel auf 360° setzen. Dann ist die Lenkung 1:1.


----------



## Rage1988 (29. August 2018)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> In den Systemeinstellungen von Windows den Lenkwinkel auf 360° setzen. Dann ist die Lenkung 1:1.



Das wirkt sich aber dann auf alle anderen Spiele auch aus, nehme ich an.
Kann man das nicht bei F1 im Menü irgendwo festlegen?


----------



## FlyingPC (29. August 2018)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Das wirkt sich aber dann auf alle anderen Spiele auch aus, nehme ich an.
> Kann man das nicht bei F1 im Menü irgendwo festlegen?



Bei F1 habe ich es bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden. Das würde wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht du funktionieren, da F1 die Daten ja von Windows bekommt. 
Eine andere Option habe ich bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht gefunden, als immer die Lenkwinkel vor dem Starten der Spiele zu ändern.


----------



## onlygaming (29. August 2018)

Man kann im Treiber auch für einzelne Spiele Profile anlegen, was hast du denn für ein Wheel?


----------



## Rage1988 (30. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Man kann im Treiber auch für einzelne Spiele Profile anlegen, was hast du denn für ein Wheel?



Stimmt, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.
Ich hab das G920 und die Logitech Software. Da muss ich dann mal reinschauen.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. August 2018)

Mit der Logitech Software funktioniert es einwandfrei 

Also die Interviews nerven echt. Ich kann nicht einmal alles lesen, bevor die Zeit abläuft. Ich hoffe die Patchen das noch.
Außerdem ist die Deutsche Synchro wieder total daneben.

Insgesamt fühlt es sich aber toll an mit Lenkrad. Das ist das erste F1, das ich mit Lenkrad spiele und ich konnte noch nie so präzise lenken, bremsen und beschleunigen.


----------



## chaotium (30. August 2018)

Die hätten das Interview System so machen sollen wie in F12010. Aktuell nicht zu gebrauchen. Außerdem kommt es wann es gerade Lustig ist.

Was für mich aber die größte Umstellung ist sind die Reifen. Die weicheren Reifen brauchen so ca 2 Runden bis sie voll da sind, die härteren brauchen viel länger.
Man hätte aber aus dem Spiel viel mehr machen können als es jetzt ist.


----------



## onlygaming (30. August 2018)

Ich finde die Interviews mehr oder weniger unnötig, nach 4-5 Rennen hat man geblickt das man immer sagt: "Unser(e) Triebwerk/Chassis/Auto/Aero ist unschlagbar" damit man Rabatte bekommt.


----------



## Rage1988 (31. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich finde die Interviews mehr oder weniger unnötig, nach 4-5 Rennen hat man geblickt das man immer sagt: "Unser(e) Triebwerk/Chassis/Auto/Aero ist unschlagbar" damit man Rabatte bekommt.



Die Interviews wirken wieder mal so, als ob man noch irgendwas Neues mit einbauen wollte. Leider ist der Versuch gescheitert, denn die Interviews sind einfach nur nervig.
Dabei hatten sie die Interviews in 2010 schon einmal und da war es besser. Warum macht man das nicht ähnlich wie im 2010er?


----------



## derschweizer (31. August 2018)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Anleitung für das Spiel? Ich weiss immer noch nicht , was die grünen bzw. Gelben Punkte auf der Streckenkarte bedeuten.
ich meine nicht die Brems bzw. Drs-Zonen....


----------



## onlygaming (31. August 2018)

Die grünen sind die DRS Detection Points, hier wird gemessen ob du dich max. 1 Sekunde hinter deinem Vordermann befindest um den Flügel hinten flach zu stellen.
Das gelbe ist der sogenannte Speedtrap wo einfach die Geschwindigkeit gemessen wird.


----------



## chaotium (31. August 2018)

Sag mal habt ihr auch so ne Dumme und Unfaire KI bei VSC und SC Phasne?

VSC:
Hatte vorhin in Belgien meine erste VSC Phase. Nun ja was soll ich sagen, dank dem Delta darf man nicht schneller Fahren. Jedoch hat die KI aufgeholt. Mein Delta war immer ca +200 zehntel sekunden.
Ich hatte nen abstand zum hinterman mit knappe 2Sekunden und am ende des VSC warens nur noch 1,8sek.

SC:

Hier brachte mich das Spiel auf die Palme. Ich werde dazu genötigt dich auf den Vorderman aufzufahren, denn sonst überholt der hinter mir liegende mich einfach. Wenn ich den wieder überholen will, bekomm ich die info
ich soll wieder zurück.
Dazu fuhr mir die KI andauernd hinten rein wenn ich versucht hatte abstand zulassen, dass dann in einer Strafe für mich endete.

Ist das bei euch auch so? In F1 2017 war das nicht.


----------



## onlygaming (1. September 2018)

Ja gut beim VSC fährt die KI halt mit dem Delta 0,00 Sek, daher verlierst du 0,2 Sekunden.

Beim normalen SC hatte ich bisher absolut keine Probleme, und ich hatte schon locker 5-6 SC´s in meiner Karriere. Regen ist irgenwie auch jedes Rennen am Start


----------



## chaotium (1. September 2018)

Ja wow man kann gar nicht immer +0 delta fahren. Na gut abhilfe findet man schnell...


----------



## onlygaming (1. September 2018)

Das ist halt die Kunst so nah wie möglich da dran zu fahren, wenn die KI bisschen langsamer wäre, wäre es halt fair, aber die 0,2 Sekunden machen den Kohl auch nicht fett.
Das SC ausschalten ist für mich keine Option, weil es einfach ein tolles Spannungselement ist. 

Gestern in Spielberg (50%) 31 Runden auf Soft gefahren, und dann bei einsetzenden Regen auf Inter´s gewechselt. Die Reifen hatten dann hinten auch 75% runter, was schon nah an einem Reifenschaden war, aber es ging nochmal gut.
Man merkt man Start aber richtig heftig wenn die KI viel besser weg kommt. Und man denkt sich : Oh gar nicht mal so viel Wheelspin.... oh wo kommen denn die ganzen Leute her?


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Man merkt man Start aber richtig heftig wenn die KI viel besser weg kommt. Und man denkt sich : Oh gar nicht mal so viel Wheelspin.... oh wo kommen denn die ganzen Leute her?



Der Start ist immer das Problem. Als ob die anderen Autos extra PS hätten.


----------



## onlygaming (1. September 2018)

In F1 2017 hatte ich da keine Probleme, da kam ich immer perfekt weg, war i.D.R. der bester Starter im Feld, jedoch ist das in F1 2018 echt krass, da hat man echt keine Chance, erstrecht nicht mit einem Renault Motor im Heck, wobei ich in Silverstone laut diesem Ranking schon das letzte Update in Planung habe welches mich an Mercedes vorbei schiebt. Heißt in Deutschland habe ich laut der Liste den besten Motor.

Hatte aber eben im Rennen einfach einen random Absturz, den ersten seit dem Release Day.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (1. September 2018)

Bei mir war das umgekehrt. In F1 2017 konnte ich nicht gut starten und wurde eingeholt. In F1 2018 bin ich der beste Starter im Feld, selbst in Onlinelobbies oder in der Koop-Onlinemeisterschaft.
Nach dem Rollen etwas mit dem Gas "spielen" hilft ungemein.


----------



## onlygaming (1. September 2018)

Ich muss da noch mal bisschen rumprobieren, schade ist aber auch das ich trotz manueller Kupplung nur ein (1/0) System habe, also entweder an oder aus, schade.


----------



## derschweizer (2. September 2018)

Könnte mir mal jemand das Spritsystem erklären.

Ich habe ja diesen langen Balken und die Rundenanzahl bei den Einstellungen wie fett man die Mischung macht.
Aber ne Anzeige, wie voll der Tank noch ist, gibt es ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## janni851 (2. September 2018)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal jemand das Spritsystem erklären.
> 
> Ich habe ja diesen langen Balken und die Rundenanzahl bei den Einstellungen wie fett man die Mischung macht.
> Aber ne Anzeige, wie voll der Tank noch ist, gibt es ja nicht wirklich.



Du kannst dir in dem rechten Untermenü einblenden lassen wieviel % du über deinem Delta bist, also wieviel Sprit zu viel da ist. Am Rennbeginn ist deine Spritmenge von dem abhängig, wie du die Runde im Trainingsprogramm gefahren bist, kann aber auch angepasst werden. 

Ne andere Anzeige zum Tank habe ich aber auch noch nicht gefunden.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARK-THREAT (2. September 2018)

Da es in der Formel 1 kein Nachtanken gibt, macht eine Standanzeige auch keinen wirklichen Sinn mehr. Die Deltaanzeige ist genau richtig für die Taktiken im Rennen.


----------



## derschweizer (2. September 2018)

Dankeschön...

.muss mich also mit dem Delta orientieren, wie voll der Tank ist.

Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, umso schwerer man KI macht, umso aufwändiger muss man sich um seine eigene Hardware kümmern.
Da wäre ne Anleitung super. Aber gibts ja nicht.

Und da muss man schon nen bissel Erfahrung haben, um zu wissen , wann man was tauscht.
Mache ich die KI wieder schwächer kümmert sich das Spiel teilweise selbst darum.

Allerdings möchte ich gern die Stärkeren Gegner, und die habe ich nur bei hohem KI.

Kann man da noch irgendwas einstellen, das sich nur die Fahrstärke  der Gegner erhöht?


----------



## MrSonii (3. September 2018)

Patch 1.05 ist heute erschienen:



Spoiler



General:

•	Interviews – Option included to turn off or extend the interview timer – you can find this option in Preferences -> Gameplay Settings -> Press Interview Time Limit
•	Fixed an issue where race fuel load was insufficient to finish a race after using the race strategy practice program in a restarted practice session – NOTE: This fix will only apply after you go to the next Race Weekend. You may also have to complete a Race Strategy Practice Programme for it to take full effect 
•	PC - Fixed issues with Thrustmaster T300 wheel
•	PC - Game now works with AMD Phenom CPUs – (without the need to use the Beta workaround) NOTE: These CPUs are below minimum specifications to run the game and are therefore not technically supported, so you may still experience some performance issues
•	Updated the Abu Dhabi tyre compound selections
•	Fixed a crash when fast forwarding an instant replay
•	Re-balanced Medium Traction Control Settings
•	Fixed an issue where AI team mates could become stuck queuing in the pit lane 
•	Updated the Baku track map to include all DRS detection zones 
•	Improved game stability and various other fixes, including fixing the most common crashes on PC.
•	Fixed a crash that occurred on the last corner of Shanghai
•	PC - Fixed an issue where resolution changes cause partial black screens during cut-scenes

Multiplayer 

•	Fixed an issue where hosting a lobby after leaving a classic race resulted in some players being locked to soft tyre compounds 
•	Fixed an issue where a dedicated spectator who is a client can get de-synced information for pit lane status in the position list
•	Fixed a crash when spectating qualifying sessions
•	Improved game stability and various other fixes



Ich frag mich was das Re-Balancing der mittleren Traktionskontrolle zu bedeuten hat, fand das aktuell eigentlich ganz abgenehm zu fahren.
Ich konnte es noch nicht ausprobieren aber ich hoffe die haben es nicht verhunzt.

Edit: Okay das hat nicht lange gedauert, aufgrund von vielen Beschwerden wurden mit einem Hotfix die Änderungen an der Traktionskontrolle wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## onlygaming (4. September 2018)

Ich fahre gänzlich ohne Fahrhilfen, bei F1 2016 hab ich mich ohne ABS noch nicht gewagt, aber seit F1 2017 ist das kein Problem mehr.
Die Änderung mit dem Timer ist ganz nett. Das jetzt auch endlich Phenom CPU´s Unterstützt werden finde ich super


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich fahre gänzlich ohne Fahrhilfen



Ich nutze zwei Fahrhilfen. 
Die Traktionskontrolle -- sonst rutschen die Reifen einfach nur und die Ideallinie.


----------



## onlygaming (10. September 2018)

Mit Controller würde ich auch mit TKS und ABS fahren, aber mit Pedalen lässt sich das super dosieren 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARK-THREAT (10. September 2018)

Ich habe mit Gamepad die Traktionskontrolle auf Mittel, das fährt sich sehr gut und ist schneller als auf volle. ABS ist aber auch auf an.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2018)

ABS hab ich aus. Ich mag es, wenn die Reifen im Regen blockieren und ich rutsche, herrlich.


----------



## MrSonii (11. September 2018)

Patch 1.06 auf Steam ist live:



Spoiler



•	2018 Car model and Livery Updates
o	Various livery and sponsor logo updates to teams 
o	Updated McLaren nosecone
o	Updated Ferrari mirror mountings
o	Updated Force India sidepod turning vane geometry and steering wheel materials 
o	Updated Renault front wing and rear wing endplates
o	Updated Haas sidepod turning vanes, mirror mountings and halo geometry
•	2018 Vehicle Performance Updates
•	Players can now change AI difficulty between sessions
•	Updated DRS Detection zones for the 2018 Singapore GP
•	Updated Hungary and Singapore Track Map Videos
•	Fixed an issue where it was possible to have DRS use on incorrect parts of the track after using instant replay
•	Made some adjustments to the AI R&D Progression in Career
•	Achievements – “Every artist was first an amateur” should now unlock correctly
•	Fixed an issue where the player was being awarded an incorrect 10 place grid drop penalty instead of 5, for changing a gearbox in career
•	Fixed an issue where the player was being awarded a 5 place grid drop penalty instead of 10, for fitting an extra MGU-K, Control Electronics or Energy Store component for the 1st time.
•	Xbox One – Fixed Xbox Voice chat not working 
•	PC – Global leaderboards are now showing in the Steam client
•	Multiplayer – Fixed an issue in multiplayer where the host was able to select re-start session after receiving terminal damage
•	Multiplayer – Fixed a deadstate issue for players starting OSQ when the host and secondary host are dedicated spectators
•	Multiplayer – Fixed an issue where cars would spawn on top of each other after joining in progress a OSQ session and then loading into a race
•	Improved stability and various other fixes



Edit:  Vergleich der Car Performace pre und post patch (Quelle: reddit, user dogryan100)


----------



## derschweizer (11. September 2018)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Dankeschön...
> 
> .muss mich also mit dem Delta orientieren, wie voll der Tank ist.
> 
> ...



na da bin ich ja mal gespannt was der Patch bewirkt......

•	Made some adjustments to the AI R&D Progression in Career


----------



## onlygaming (11. September 2018)

Und was ist wenn ich jetzt schon eine Karriere habe? Wird mein Wagen dann einfach runtergestuft oder wie?

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrSonii (17. September 2018)

Ja, die Änderungen werden auch in bestehenden Karrieren wirksam.

Neuer Patch 1.07:


Spoiler



- Fixed an issue where players leaving and rejoining in a large player session causes frame rate drops
- Fixed an issue where it was possible to set fastest lap in Time Trial by driving a shorter route off circuit and not returning to the track
- Modern car lap times should no longer upload to Classic era leaderboards
- Fixed a crash for some users loading into a career race session
- Fixed a framerate drop on the France when players drive off track
- Players with an 'S' Safety Rating should no longer be put into lobbies with 'D' rank players
- Fixed an issue where there was no engine audio when beginning MP race from Car setup screen
- Engine audio no longer gets stuck in 1st gear when exiting pits
- Various updates to the UDP telemetry output
- Various stability and performance fixes
- Various other bug fixes



Neuer Patch 1.08:


Spoiler



Hi all! Patch 1.08 is now available on Steam, you can check out the patch notes below.

Patch Notes
- Usernames should no longer be completely missing in Multiplayer lobbies and races. Note that the issue on PC where player names are shown as Unknown is a different issue.
- Fixed an instance where players could be stuck waiting for players in a multiplayer game following a host migration.
- Fixed an issue where players were unable to join a ranked session.
- Fixed an issue where cars would spawn on top of each other in multiplayer races.

Known Issues
Time Trial Leaderboards – There is currently a bug where the game will update your leaderboard time with your last lap time and not your fastest lap time. We are currently working on this issue and we aim to have the fix out soon.



Patch 1.09:


Spoiler



Patch 1.09 is now available for Steam, and you can find the patch notes here:

- Times set on this version should no longer overwrite faster times already uploaded to the Leaderboard. Please note that if you’ve already uploaded a slower time to a Leaderboard, we are unable to revert it to your previous faster time. 
- Vehicle Damage should no longer show as Test in a Multiplayer Lobby.
- Players on Steam should no longer have names shown as Unknown when joining a Lobby in progress.
- Fixed cars stuttering in Replays.



Patch 1.10:


Spoiler



- Players will no longer be incorrectly overtaken under the Safety Car when they have high engine or gearbox wear.
- Fixed an issue that caused AI drivers with a puncture to not pit.
- Numerous improvements to the Interviews with Claire.
- Co commentator commentary should now always play correctly.
-Fixed an issue with the track rubbering in and marbles not working.
- Players will no longer be able to select reverse gear while driving forwards.
- Updated the Power Unit & Gearbox Management tutorial audio in German to correctly reflect the 2018 rules.
- Fixed players occasionally getting stuck waiting for players in Multiplayer when loading in to OSQ.



Patch 1.12:


Spoiler



Patch 1.12 is now live on Steam, and you can find the patch notes below:

- Invalidated lap times will no longer be incorrectly set back to valid when returning to the garage.
- Added new PC anti cheat.
- Improvements to the Safety Car behaviour when it’s deployed to the track.
- Broadcast speech will now play correctly after all sessions.
- Stopped spectators seeing the garage for a frame followed by the car on track for a frame causing a nasty flicker when spectating OSQ.
- Rebalanced Rank and Safety Rating calculations.


----------



## MrSonii (28. Oktober 2018)

Seit Patch 1.12 gibt es Aussagen, dass in der Karriere die Upgrades bei dem eigenen Auto keinen Effekt mehr zeigen.
Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich hab seitdem nicht mehr gezockt.


----------



## chaotium (29. Oktober 2018)

Zocken? Was ist zocken
Ich kenne nur noch arbeit und schlafen xD


----------



## MD61 (13. November 2018)

MrSonii schrieb:


> Seit Patch 1.12 gibt es Aussagen, dass in der Karriere die Upgrades bei dem eigenen Auto keinen Effekt mehr zeigen.
> Habt ihr da ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Ich hab seitdem nicht mehr gezockt.



Ist mir irgendwie auch so vorgekommen! Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher!


----------



## derschweizer (12. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche nun doch endlich einen Racing Seat, an welchem ich mein Lenkrad, Pedale (Fanatec) und einen Monitor befestigen kann.

Formel 1 wäre der Hauptgrund....

kann man da so allgemeine Ratschläge bekommen oder braucht es mehr Informationen?

Budget wären 500 - 800 Euro, bzw. 800 -1000 Chf.

vielen Dank im Voraus.....


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (13. März 2019)

derschweizer schrieb:


> ....ich suche nun doch endlich einen Racing Seat, an welchem ich mein Lenkrad, Pedale (Fanatec) und einen Monitor befestigen kann.
> 
> Formel 1 wäre der Hauptgrund....


Also der RSEAT RS Formula V2 oder der Playseat F1 fallen dann vermutlich budget-mäßig raus.

Aber vielleicht wäre der F-GT oder F1GT von Next Level Racing etwas. Der läßt sich sogar in der Sitzposition umbauen von F1 zu GT und umgekehrt.

Was die Stabilität und Qualität angeht, kann ich aber keine Aussagen machen, da ich keins dieser Simrigs besitze.


----------



## Orth (13. März 2019)

Gibt von der Firma motedis ein ganz nettes Rig, sehr stabil. Und wenn man keine Lust mehr darauf hat, kannste dir was feines daraus basteln. Hab mal in einem (?) Next Level gesessen und fand den nicht richtig steif.


----------



## derschweizer (26. März 2019)

Update, konnte jetzt einen Sitz vom Audi R8 W12 ersteigern.

dementsprechend möchte ich gern darauf aufbauen....

gibt es ne Art  Grundplatte, welche ich am Sitz befestigen kann und ebenso meine Pedale und mein Lenkrad?

Das mit der Monitorhalterung habe ich aufgegeben....


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (28. März 2019)

Vielleicht auch hier mal reinschauen -> Sim Labs GT1 Evo Cockpit
Da wurde auch ein eigener Sitz draufgeschraubt.
Oder ausführlicher auch dieses Video.


----------

